# Limited Out on Groupers and a few others



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We saw a weather window to try and catch a few grouper. Our crew today was Steven, Tim, Darren and myself. At 05:30 this morning the boat was covered with ICE. But that was not going to stop us from wetting a few lines. Our first stop was to try and make some live bait.Thirty minutes later we had what we thought was enough, about 45 pinfish. We ran in less then 1 foot seas outside the pass.But it was cold, every one on board had 5 layers of clothes on. About 45 minutes into therun and we were there. The first stop brought a few of the scamp aboard. But last week Tim and I went on a scouting trip to try and find some new cheeze holes. Wella little seaching paid off this time. Darren and Tim went down time and time again to try and bring the grouper off the bottom. It was kind of like a see saw day all day long. Steven was busy filling the box with mingos and scamp. Tim was the grouper master today with Darren in second place. Man I sure wish we had more live bait. The grouper weighed 30 pounds. Looking forward for the next weather window. Gene





































Did I mention that the endangered 10 to 20 pound red snapper bothered us all day long!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a nice haul. Were you on large relief or small bottom?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Recess you guys rule... :bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys sure wish I could have been there.:bowdown

Rob


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

small live bottom


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

sounds like a killer day minus the cold. thats a fine mess of good eaten :hungry congratsto the crew :clap tim you are the real deal grouper master i must bow down. i am going in the morning so i hope to put that fish to shame. jk thanks for the report and pics


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice, real nice. Hey Gene - good thing you didn't break another rod on Escambia County oke I know what that's like. Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What depth?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

we started at 180ft then out to 220 where we finished, pretty much the edge to just inside of the edge is where we were today.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, I was the rock hound today!!:banghead

Thanks Gene, Tim(the grouper master), and Steve for an awesome trip.

I have a couple of pics I will add tomorrow. I amfixing to beup to my elbows in stuffing.

Darren


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

OOOHHH Tim is the Grouper Master this time...Wish I could have been there worked sucked today.



Kevin


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow !!!! What a day. Nice report.Sure wish we had some grouper samichs for turkey day.Glad you guys got out.

Scott


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Mighty fine report!



Happy Thanksgiving!

Stressless


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *parrothead (11/26/2008)*Wow !!!! What a day. Nice report.Sure wish we had some grouper samichs for turkey day.Glad you guys got out.
> 
> Scott


If your going to be out and about in pensacola swing on by we got at least 30pds of grouper fillets right now. Just shoot me a pmif you do. TIM


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats on a NICe catch gene:bowdown:clap


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY NICE


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet your fridge and freezer looks pretty nice by now! I'm jealous


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and congrats on a wonderful trip! You guys have been crushing the groupers this year.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

are you guys anchoring up or drifting? are they on the top of the edge or bottom? we were out the same day using little mingo and porgies but couldnt get any takers. any ideas? you can have a slab of wahoo in return lol


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *specslayer (11/28/2008)*are you guys anchoring up or drifting? are they on the top of the edge or bottom? we were out the same day using little mingo and porgies but couldnt get any takers. any ideas? you can have a slab of wahoo in return lol


We like to drift if the current not to fast. We do our best to anchor about 50ft up from the bottom we are trying to fish. But that will depend on depth, flow of current and wind. Try using braid also and down size to a smaller hook, leader to 60 pounds. We are going in the am if you are out there give us a shout on 68. Gene


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Gene, I was out today and the wind was dead calm but there was about a four or five foot swell from the South. I can imagine it will be really bad tomorrow when the wind reaches here with those swells grow and start breaking with the wind. Just wanted to let you know. Have a safe trip!!


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice grouper, wish they were mine!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks but i need a redfish out of my yak for a tourney so im staying inshore tomm


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome report guys. That is some haul of Groupers.:hungry I sure wish I could get a good weather window on the weekend. If we don't get one soon I am going to have to take some time off during the week to get out.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Ocean Man you fish alot of the same areas we fish i when i say they are there, they are there i lost quite a few bigger fish to the rocks and hooks pulling . If we could only get a break in the weather I hear a fish slaying coming on. TIM


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like a good haul, so you say it was about 180 feet, did you guys fish wrecks or just rock bottom? I am pretty sure you guys were on wrecks due to the groupers, but just in case, can you let me know if you caught any groupers over rock bottom? Thanks!



Oh, and what a haul :clap, you guys have gave me all the more reason to get off my [email protected] and get to fishin soon. 



Thanks for the pics, report, and advice if you can give it.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Rodfather i hate to say it but i think you are very misinformed about grouper.Wrecks are not the place to catch a good quanity ofgrouper . Yes you can have a great day fishing a wreck for all the diffrent species but if there were an abundant supply of grouper on wrecks the divers in this area would be killing alot more than they do . And we have some great divers on here . Maybe we can getsome of there opinion. But in my opinion good hauls of grouper come from live bottom areas , or hard bottom areas. Thanks for your comments as always . TIM


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

gotta agree with recess on that one. i can fish a wreck and end up with more triggers and "endagered" red snapper, plus a few AJ's in the mix because they like vertical structure. i can also fish live bottom all day and see nothing but red and gag grouper, with the occasional AJ or snapper if i'm close to a spring.


----------



## Fishingismything (Oct 31, 2008)

nice job !


----------

